# Pasture Pigs



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

Just thinking of a few but havent been involved in pigs since I was a kid and that was in a pig lot , not pasture . Looking for advice , comments . It could be just a few for the family freezer or I have 8 acres I could put toward this . You can find plenty of ,best thing ever , info . Just a feeder pig , raise to 350 , freezer thing , on Pasture , yea or nay ????????


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

GO FOR IT !!


----------



## Ray 54 (Aug 2, 2014)

Wild hogs seem to have as much if not more fat than the other "white meat" type you get from Wally World.

But I can see it being a job to build a hog proof fence on 8 acres. So maybe smaller for a test run.


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

A word on fencing. Hogs hate electricity a buddy that raises show pigs keeps them all confined with one electrical poly tape and as far as i know they are never out, and he lives next door. So an electric fence could do what you are wanting. Just a thought.


----------



## siscofarms (Nov 23, 2010)

I do all my fencing with cattle panels on the border . And I dont want to hear OMG , CATTLE PANELS , little pricey at the store but it will hold anything , like pigs , or whatever , It is quick to go up , although meant as a permenant fence , it can be took down , repairs are easy . We can get into the discussion if you want  .

I would use a hot wire for the paddocks , just like the calves . Im even thinking wether to have pigs follow calves , vice versa , or keep them in a completely different area ?


----------



## TJ Hendren (May 12, 2017)

Hogs follow calves, they would help distribute your "organic fertilizer".


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Somewhere on HT there is a previous thread on this topic, but I couldn't find it tonight...


----------

